# Nilif



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

What does that mean?


----------



## Ellie77 (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing in life is free


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nothing in Life is Free is a wonderful training tool. Especially if you have a pushy dog! My lab/golden would push things to the point of growling at me if I asked her to do something that she didn't want to do. NILIF helped me deal with her and she is so much happier now that she isn't trying to boss us around.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's some info on NILIF:

Nothing in Life is Free

Nothing in Life is Free by Lynda Adame


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! That's what I've been doing with Penny to curb her pushy ways.

Works very well.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Whoa!

At first glance, I thought that said MILF. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> Whoa!
> 
> At first glance, I thought that said MILF. Boy, was I wrong.


Got your forums mixed up? :doh:


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> Got your forums mixed up? :doh:


I don't go to those kind of forums. Still, just for a second, I was intrigued. You'll notice that I clicked, too.  I am a guy, after all.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

jason0618 said:


> I don't go to those kind of forums.


Sure....that's what they all say....:lol:


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I love NILIF! I have done it since we brought our lab home at 7 and a 1/2 weeks. It is so good as it has helped her a lot and our golden puppy is starting to get the point that we are in charge (even though we've been doing it with him for months). We just started on the almost 9 year old golden we rescued this weekend as well.

I love NILIF and I can't say enough good things about it.


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

Although it wasn't intended this way, I think I've been using this approach w/ Ruby since decided to get tough with her recall.

Unless I'm on the floor myself, if she just comes to sit by me, I just give a pat and say hello politely ('good girl' was a bit overused and she's not one that indulges in too much fuss). But wgeb she comes _when I say so_, then yeah, treat, fuss+'good girl'. Right now, she 'earns' half of each meal.


----------

